# Delaminating LIB tech



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it does look like you wacked/landed/impacted on the rail with just your edge and pretty hard...not only to bend the edge but also to delam the top...I'd kind of agree with Lib

Not a park rat...but seems like you got to learn to lighten it up...stomp does not mean stomp on to the feature.... float like a butterfly and land like a feather

Btw...the first kill is the hardest to take...but the good thing is now you got a rock board that you don't care how f'kd up it gets.

So...clamp it, whack with a rubber mallet or better, use a hydraulic press or bench vice to straighten the edge, then slightly separate the delam and work some long-cure epoxy into the delam and clamp it for a few days...and see if you can get through the season....but may have to ride a bit lighter.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

That's a bummer. I was sitting on a chairlift last year and chatting up some guy and he complained that his buddies Lib Tech boards were having issues delaminating. He never went into detail and I assumed he meant the base was delaminating, but he could have meant the top. Anyways, I don't notice what Wrath did, and I think that the "kink" is actually the elliptical camber that EC2 has. Your board is (at least for 16) rocker with camber under the inserts, so that could be why your ruler isn't flat against the base. Anyways, that's shit that Lib won't even attempt to warranty it. I imagine there are many people in your shoes. I have a 2015 Lib and hope the same thing doesn't happen to me.

Good luck.


----------



## Alex307 (Jan 10, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well it does look like you wacked/landed/impacted on the rail with just your edge and pretty hard...not only to bend the edge but also to delam the top...I'd kind of agree with Lib
> 
> Not a park rat...but seems like you got to learn to lighten it up...stomp does not mean stomp on to the feature.... float like a butterfly and land like a feather
> 
> ...


Other than one rail that was just a simple 50-50 board hasn't been on any park.. But then again i do hit random little jumps as often as possible.....
Yer that's the game plan fix it myself and then shred it till its dead. I'm really undecided on what board i want to go next, my local shop said to call the rep and gave me his number and said they can do a deal on a new board, will be interesting what sort of deal they are talking haha.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> That's a bummer. I was sitting on a chairlift last year and chatting up some guy and he complained that his buddies Lib Tech boards were having issues delaminating. He never went into detail and I assumed he meant the base was delaminating, but he could have meant the top. Anyways, I don't notice what Wrath did, and I think that the "kink" is actually the elliptical camber that EC2 has. Your board is (at least for 16) rocker with camber under the inserts, so that could be why your ruler isn't flat against the base. Anyways, that's shit that Lib won't even attempt to warranty it. I imagine there are many people in your shoes. I have a 2015 Lib and hope the same thing doesn't happen to me.
> 
> Good luck.


No. This is not by design. This is a hard landing on something.









This is also why I never spend more than maybe $200 on a board. Take wrath's advice


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

You mentioned in another thread this happened after riding in Hakuba. Could the damage have been done in transit? Or are you a local there? Long time ago I had a board that went through baggage on an international flight and came out basically snapped in half. This was using a fully padded roller bag. I did get some damage coverage from the airline but it was months of arguing back and forth...


----------



## Alex307 (Jan 10, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> You mentioned in another thread this happened after riding in Hakuba. Could the damage have been done in transit? Or are you a local there? Long time ago I had a board that went through baggage on an international flight and came out basically snapped in half. This was using a fully padded roller bag. I did get some damage coverage from the airline but it was months of arguing back and forth...



I'm from Australia, it is possible that the kink happened in transit but i scrapped the board after i got in and feel like i would of noticed it (could of missed though). anyway i didn't notice the kink till the delamination occurred! I am currently in the process of seeing what i can get out of my travel insurance....


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

You would've remembered slamming something hard enough to put a dent in the board like that and pop out the top sheet. Probably happened in transit. Mervin should've sent you a new one anyway.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mjd said:


> You would've remembered slamming something hard enough to put a dent in the board like that and pop out the top sheet. Probably happened in transit. Mervin should've sent you a new one anyway.


Why, exactly, do you feel Mervin owes him a new board??


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm assuming he didn't damage it intentionally. It could be possible that board buckled under stress that other AB's in the same production cycle wouldn't have, indicating that that one may have been flawed coming out of production. They don't have to warranty anything, but they can find a way to justify it.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Deacon said:


> No. This is not by design. This is a hard landing on something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just curious, does that mean you only look for deals/used on good boards or just ride the shit out of lower end boards? Either way sounds awesome... again just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Having dealt with two different companies for warranties (not Lib though FWIW), I would be surprised if they sent you a new board. Looking at the damage, it looks impact related. It's almost impossible to bend the rail and pop the topsheet just casually riding. Typically anything impact related, whether it comes from in the park out not, is chalked up to rider negligence and not covered by most companies. That being said, I did strong arm Rome into giving me a year older model in replacement and a full store credit from backcountry on the two I broke (both "rider negligence", separate boards).

Key to warranty claims is to be as vague as possible, don't give up any more info than they are asking for, and whenever possible throw out how much you love your board/the company. When you take pictures, find anything you own related to the board and put it in the background. You may be stuck with an expensive rock board on this one, though. Best of luck!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

That doesn't look nearly messed up enough for it to be related to an unintentional impact (I.E. Hitting a rock or a stump) since there's no base damage. 

Only thing I can think of for riding damage is that you hit a rail pretty hard and the board was a piece of shit lol. From the location of the bend, that makes the most sense.

What makes even more sense is that you had something else in your board bag, like a helmet or snowboard boots, and the baggage people put your bag in upside down so that the board was on top, and then put it beneath a ton of other bags and it caused a gradual bend over the duration of the flight



If you want to keep riding that board, you have two options:
1. Take it to a shop and have them press it back into place.
2. Quick fix that isn't much of a fix: get a $3 ptex candle and stick that top sheet back onto the board. This is less for aesthetics and more to keep water from getting into the core from the top.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kriegs13 said:


> Just curious, does that mean you only look for deals/used on good boards or just ride the shit out of lower end boards? Either way sounds awesome... again just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deals on lightly used boards. I picked up a '16 Burton Process Off Axis this summer for $150, and a '12 Barracuda for $200, a couple years ago I picked up a '11 Rossignol The Experience for $125 (this has been my fave and my daily driver for the last 3 years). The most expensive board I've ever bought was a brand new '15 DWD The Rat for about $300. (and I'm probably gonna sell it- lesson affirmed)

I'm not the deal ninja the @timmytard is, but I do pretty good.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That blows. 

I got wrecked on the hill a few years ago and got carted off the hill on the sled. My Never Summer got chewed up by the snowmobile on the way down, that's what NS thinks happened based on the damage, and they still repaired it for me. I recognize that they weren't obligated to do it, and YMMV, but I'll always remember that they took care of me when my board was damaged.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Deals on lightly used boards. I picked up a '16 Burton Process Off Axis this summer for $150, and a '12 Barracuda for $200, a couple years ago I picked up a '11 Rossignol The Experience for $125 (this has been my fave and my daily driver for the last 3 years). The most expensive board I've ever bought was a brand new '15 DWD The Rat for about $300. (and I'm probably gonna sell it- lesson affirmed)
> 
> I'm not the deal ninja the @timmytard is, but I do pretty good.




That's awesome. I bought a type 2 new this year and don't regret it whatsoever. But it would have been cool to check out potential used items on here. Oh well!! There's always he next board!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> That blows.
> 
> I got wrecked on the hill a few years ago and got carted off the hill on the sled. My Never Summer got chewed up by the snowmobile on the way down, that's what NS thinks happened based on the damage, and they still repaired it for me. I recognize that they weren't obligated to do it, and YMMV, but I'll always remember that they took care of me when my board was damaged.


Never Summer has been great to deal with for me as well. I had impact damage on my NS Chairman which clearly wasn't covered by warranty. I was totally up front with them about it. NS charged me to fix it but it was such a minimal charge that they clearly weren't making any money whatsoever to fix it and they had my board back to me super fast as good as new and Vince sent me a NS t-shirt.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Deacon said:


> Deals on lightly used boards. I picked up a '16 Burton Process Off Axis this summer for $150, and a '12 Barracuda for $200, a couple years ago I picked up a '11 Rossignol The Experience for $125 (this has been my fave and my daily driver for the last 3 years). The most expensive board I've ever bought was a brand new '15 DWD The Rat for about $300. (and I'm probably gonna sell it- lesson affirmed)
> 
> 
> I'm not the deal ninja the @timmytard is, but I do pretty good.


Haha, you're catchin' on.
I bought a brand new Salomon FR 450? 166cm
Brand new from a store, about 20 years ago.
That was the last board I ever bought at a store.

Stores charge a lot more, than I like to pay.

Found that brand new NS Aura 152 brand new, buck $25.
Ended up with 4 brand new NS's for a total of 5 bills.
Found a still wrapped in plastic Echelon deck a few weeks ago for a hundy.

And 2 days ago picked up a brand new Burton Custom, sticker still on the base.
Also a hundy

Regular price sticker still on it $700 on the nose.
One hundred dorra.


I'm not just a deal Ninja.
I prefer to think of myself as


A deal Snow Ninja.
Mwa ha ha ha ha


TT


----------



## Alex307 (Jan 10, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Haha, you're catchin' on.
> I bought a brand new Salomon FR 450? 166cm
> Brand new from a store, about 20 years ago.
> That was the last board I ever bought at a store.
> ...




DEALHUNTER.
Being from Gold Coast Australia we don't exactly get snow.... So the market for used snowboards is there but its pretty small. Boards are usually hardly used and expensive or old and flogged. 

Anyway update on the board. The shop doesn't even want to fix as they think it will snap. I will probably fix it myself and just keep and shredding it haha. However, i talked to the LIB Tech rep today and he seem pretty understanding, might be able to get my hands on a demo board or a good deal on a brand new board. what im stoked about

How much mark up does everyone think the shops put on a board 100%?


----------

